# xorg bloccato su chipset intel 945 [solved]

## lowerstring

Salve a tutti, tanto tempo fa ho abbandonato gentoo con la promessa che un giorno l'avrei reistallata e di recente si è presentata l'occasione. Ho messo insieme un pò di hardware per fare un piccolo media center, ed ho pensato di usare proprio gentoo per ottimizzare un pò le poche risorse della scheda madre. Ho seguito passo passo questa guida per mythtv: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MythTV e tutto è andato bene (apparte una ridondanza circolare sistemata togliendo la USE avahi, che sia quello il problema?), ma al momento di avviare xorg per configurare il backend si blocca tutto, compaiono le 3 finestre e l'orologio in alto a destra ma è tutto bloccato, ne il mouse ne la tastiera rispondono, l'unico sistema è resettare, nonostante questo il computer risponde ai ping. Ho cercato un pò in giro ed una soluzione sembrava essere quella di aggiungere VIDEO_CARDS="i810" al make.conf e ricompilare i pacchetti necessari, ma purtroppo nel mio caso non ha risolto nulla. Il file di log di xorg non riporta alcun errore. L'installazione è una gentoo 2008 messa appena 2 giorni fa, la versione di xorg-server è la 1.5.3-r5, lspci -v riporta il chipset video come 82945g ma non dice quale modulo sta usando, la scheda madre è una d945gclf2, praticamente lo stesso hardware che montano quasi tutti i netbook, con la differenza che il processore è l'atom 330, il file di xorg.conf è quello creato da xorg stesso, ho comunque provato anche altri file di configurazione consigliati in giro, ma senza risultati. Molti hanno come problema uno schermo completamente bianco, mentre qui le finestre vengono regolarmente disegnate, solo che il sistema si blocca appena avviato. Se necessario metto sulla gentoo ssh e copio direttamente l'output da shell. Grazie, ciao.Last edited by lowerstring on Sat May 02, 2009 11:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Il sistema non si blocca e funziona perfettamente solo che il nuovo xorg vuole il dannato hal per riconoscere la tastiera ed il mouse.

Hai letto la guida per il nuovo xorg?

Dalla descrizione suppongo che non hai instqallato alcun window manager quindi parte twm, non so se è il caso di usare gnome o kde visto che perli di media center, se spieghi un poco meglio cosa hai in mente di fare ti si consiglia l'approccio migliore (se devi solo avviare mythtv forse twm basta o potresti pensare ad xfce).

se nei messaggi usi gli "a capo" è meglio, devo dire che il tuo post mi ha quasi terrorizzato.  :Wink: 

----------

## lowerstring

Ciao djinnZ, grazie per la risposta.

Il problema era esattamente hal, mi sono documentato un pò e adesso funziona tutto alla perfezione.

L'idea era quella di avere un ambiente grafico minimo necessario per far andare mythtv, quindi va benissimo twm. Purtroppo ora sto cercando di risolvere tutta una sarie di problemi relativi alla scheda tv, ma penso che per entrare nei dettagli dovrei aprire un'altro topic, altrimenti qui andrei ot.

Voglio vedere se riesco a risolvere i problemi da solo prima di chidere di nuovo aiuto qui sul forum, ma se ti interessa sapere qualcosa riguardo il media center chiedi pure.

Grazie di nuovo per l'aiuto, ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

come window manager puoi pensare anche ad afterstep o fvwm o dwm (sono tutti estremamente minimali ma hanno qualche funzione in più) o persino a kde (installando solo quelle poche librerie di base necessarie) o compiz (da solo) per migliorare un poco l'estetica, ovviamente dipende tutto da quello che vuoi fare con codesta macchina (ovvero, deve essere un puro mediacenter o vuoi che possa fare anche qualcos'altro) ed in alternativa potresti pensare di disabilitare hal del tutto (ovviamente perdi funzioni come automount ed autoconfigurazione delle periferiche rimovibili ma qui si tratta di capire cosa intendi per media center) per risparmiare risorse.

----------

## lowerstring

Sinceramente non avevo pensato a nessun de in particolare, anche perchè non so quali benefici ne potrebbe trarre mythtv, per questo volevo puntare tutto sulla leggerezza, certo che se ci sono vantaggi nell'usare un'altro de il cambio è presto fatto.

Per mediacenter intendo un sistema per vedere e registrare tv, vedere dvd e divx (quindi farebbe comodo l'automount delle chiavette), ascoltare musica, ma nessuna funzione da "computer" nel senso stretto del termine. Prima di mythtv ho provato xbmc, veramente ottimo, l'ho abbandonato veramente a malincuore, ma purtroppo non ha la funzione per la tv, poi ero indeciso tra freevo e mythtv, ma quest'ultimo mi è sembrato più ricco di funzioni.

Lo scopo finale è quello di tenerlo sotto la tv al pari di un lettore dvd o un videoregistratore, pilotato esclusivamente via telecomando.

Ciao.

----------

